# LP PIG on iphone



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

This was my third, they have been sitting 2 months....
































Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Those are one of my favorites! Nice pics.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Looking forward to trying my first this weekend!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Is that on an iPhone 4?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

yes, they are from the 4.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice, still haven't tried one of these. Need too it seems


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have 2 resting, can't wait to smoke em!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

That bottom picture looks like its smiling and giving you a wink. Maybe you could sell it on ebay?

Nice pics, been wanting to try one of those someday, hard to find.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> Nice, still haven't tried one of these. Need too it seems


for sure, especially if you like LP's. Hell even if you dont you need to!


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

Had one last night for the first time. Excellent!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Reino said:


> yes, they are from the 4.


I wondered, because I have a 3G, and the resolution isn't that good.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

it....... looks........ so .........good!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

marked said:


> I wondered, because I have a 3G, and the resolution isn't that good.


Get with the times Mark. :mrgreen:


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice Pics! Way to go all the way!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

tmajer15 said:


> That bottom picture looks like its smiling and giving you a wink. Maybe you could sell it on ebay?
> 
> Nice pics, been wanting to try one of those someday, hard to find.


thats funny, ofcoarse I lost it 2 puffs later and it met a 3 foot fall to its total destruction. However, the memory lives on.


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ive heard so much about these. I must find and try one soon.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I've had a couple and enjoyed them. I just wish they come down in price. I know its harder to roll, but I'm cheap.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice pic's, yummy little suckers!!!


----------

